# Le dichiarazioni più scontate e banali nel mondo del calcio.



## Renegade (15 Luglio 2015)

La banalità, nel mondo del calcio, è sempre dietro l'angolo. Soprattutto quando atleti, dirigenti ed allenatori aprono bocca per ''conferire'' con la platea. A vostro avviso quali sono le dichiarazioni più banali e scontate che possiamo scorgere in questo mondo? I classici cliché e le frasi fatte, grazie ai quali spiccano forse personaggi un filo più veritieri seppur arroganti, come i Mourinho e i Guardiola. A mio avviso ce ne sarebbero tante:

- ''Grazie per l'affetto, mi riprenderò da quest'infortunio e tornerò più forte di prima con grande carica e grinta!''
- ''La squadra ha giocato una buona partita, sono contento dei ragazzi''
- ''Ho voluto fortemente questo club. Sono felice di essere qui. Spero di segnare tanti gol con questa maglia''


----------



## mefisto94 (15 Luglio 2015)

(dopo essere arrivato a una quadra rivale) "Non guardo al passato, ora sono concentrato e darò il 100% con questa maglia."


----------



## angelo_o_diavolo (15 Luglio 2015)

Basta prendere una conferenza o intervista a caso di Allegri, soprattutto durante il periodo Milan. Credo sia l'allenatore più banale del mondo e si esprime quasi esclusivamente a frasi fatte.


----------



## Dexter (15 Luglio 2015)

Anche Guardiola mica scherza eh, frasi fatte e cavolate da filosofo le infila ovunque.


----------



## mistergao (15 Luglio 2015)

Detta un direttore sportivo (a caso) di una squadra (a caso) su un possibile acquisto (a caso): Xxxx non arriverà, non siamo in grado di soddisfare le richieste economiche sue (o della società). Tempo 24 ore e l'affare è chiuso.


----------



## Aragorn (15 Luglio 2015)

" Adesso ci aspettano 8 finali " ogni dirigente/allenatore/giocatore a meno di due mesi dal termine di una stagione fallimentare


----------



## tifoso evorutto (15 Luglio 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> La banalità, nel mondo del calcio, è sempre dietro l'angolo. Soprattutto quando atleti, dirigenti ed allenatori aprono bocca per ''conferire'' con la platea. A vostro avviso quali sono le dichiarazioni più banali e scontate che possiamo scorgere in questo mondo? I classici cliché e le frasi fatte, grazie ai quali spiccano forse personaggi un filo più veritieri seppur arroganti, come i Mourinho e i Guardiola. A mio avviso ce ne sarebbero tante:
> 
> - ''Grazie per l'affetto, mi riprenderò da quest'infortunio e tornerò più forte di prima con grande carica e grinta!''
> - ''La squadra ha giocato una buona partita, sono contento dei ragazzi''
> ...



A parte le solite frasi banali, potrebbe essere l'idea per aprire un tread, forse più interessante e sicuramente divertente, con le frasi in codice,
molto comuni nel calcio.


----------



## BossKilla7 (15 Luglio 2015)

Aragorn ha scritto:


> " Adesso ci aspettano 8 finali " ogni dirigente/allenatore/giocatore a meno di due mesi dal termine di una stagione fallimentare



Inzaghi docet


----------



## Djici (15 Luglio 2015)

"_Prima o poi bisogna affrontarle tutte_" in merito ai calendari
"_La squadra mi segue_"


----------



## diavolo (15 Luglio 2015)

"La squadra mi segue e fa quello che gli chiedo""I ragazzi hanno dato tutto" quante volete le abbiamo sentite?


----------



## Tic (15 Luglio 2015)

Essere qui è un sogno.

Questa è una piazza affamata di grande calcio.

Sono convinto che potremo toglierci grandi soddisfazioni.

Sono venuto qui per il progetto.

Sì, è vero, mi aveva cercato anche (squadra casuale), ma (squadra attuale) è stato più rapido. Mi ha voluto con più convinzione e mi ha fatto sentire importante.

Questo è un acquisto importante, fatto da una società importante che ha un progetto importante. Credo che con lui potremo fare un campionato importante. Abbiamo una squadra importante, frutto di un mercato importante. Faremo delle partite importanti.

Sono a disposizione del mister, gioco dove vuole lui.


----------



## Renegade (15 Luglio 2015)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> A parte le solite frasi banali, potrebbe essere l'idea per aprire un tread, forse più interessante e sicuramente divertente, con le frasi in codice,
> molto comuni nel calcio.



Non ho capito a cosa ti riferisci di preciso, però usa pure questo Topic se ti va 
[MENTION=1279]Tic[/MENTION] spettacolare!


----------



## Sanchez (15 Luglio 2015)

''Se puntiamo all'Europa League? Ma no, è ancora presto, mancano ancora tante partite, vedremo alla fine dove saremo e tireremo le somme''

Avrò sentito più questa frase che la campana vicino casa mia, e suona ogni mezz'ora


----------



## Djici (15 Luglio 2015)

Giochiamo per il Presidente  ma questa e buona solo per chi allena il Milan


----------



## Tic (15 Luglio 2015)

"Mi fa piacere l’interesse di grandi club verso di me, ma ora penso solo a fare bene con la mia squadra ".

È un (allenatore/presidente/giocatore)" che stimo moltissimo, sia dal punto di vista umano che da quello professionale ". 

Il mister fa le sue scelte, che vanno rispettate, siamo in una grande squadra... per me l’importante è farmi trovare pronto quando vengo chiamato in causa.

Vogliamo fare bene.

A nessuno piace essere sostituito.

Dedico il goal al pubblico meraviglioso.

Ma soprattutto: "Sono felice di mio gol per la squadra"


----------



## Coccosheva81 (15 Luglio 2015)

Futuro su questa panchina? Deciderà la società, io sono tranquillo e continueremo a lavorare duro per uscire fuori da questa situazione.


----------



## raducioiu (15 Luglio 2015)

_I ragazzi hanno fatto una buona partita._


----------



## Dumbaghi (15 Luglio 2015)

Basta ascoltare una conferenza di Ancelotti, le dice tutte in fila


----------



## Fabiuzzo90 (15 Luglio 2015)

"Non commento gli episodi arbitrali"


----------



## Ma che ooh (15 Luglio 2015)

" I ragazzi hanno giohato bene "


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (15 Luglio 2015)

Tutte quelle nel post gara ai giocatori o anche durante l'intervallo: stiamo giocando bene, stiamo dando tutto in campo ma l'avversario è molto forte e dobbiamo continuare così.


----------



## Coccosheva81 (15 Luglio 2015)

"Per lo scudetto c'è anche xxxxx "(squadra blasonata a caso a 45 punti dalla vetta dopo 10 giornate)

"Il campionato non è vinto finché non lo dice la matematica"

"Il rigore dubbio a nostro favore? Non ho visto bene dalla mia posizione, comunque non mi piace parlare degli arbitri"


----------



## Ma che ooh (15 Luglio 2015)

Coccosheva81 ha scritto:


> "Il rigore dubbio a nostro favore? Non ho visto bene dalla mia posizione, comunque non mi piace parlare degli arbitri"



Mamma mia quanto è odiosa quella frase


----------



## ACM_Dennis (16 Luglio 2015)

I ragazzi hanno dato tutto.

Siamo consapevoli delle nostre potenzialità.

Ho un contratto da rispettare, sono un giocatore/allenatore del (squadra qualsiasi).

Ringrazio la dirigenza e soprattutto il Presidente che mi è sempre stato vicino.


----------



## Renegade (16 Luglio 2015)

Tic ha scritto:


> "Mi fa piacere l’interesse di grandi club verso di me, ma ora penso solo a fare bene con la mia squadra ".
> 
> È un (allenatore/presidente/giocatore)" che stimo moltissimo, sia dal punto di vista umano che da quello professionale ".
> 
> ...



Mi stai facendo odiare il calcio. Quanta banalità, ripetitività e stupidità in giro davvero. Poi ci si chiede perché si preferiscano gli Ibra, i Mihajlovic e i Mourinho. Non è questione di spocchia, ma di verità e logica.


----------



## Tic (16 Luglio 2015)

[MENTION=1619]Renegade[/MENTION] 

Io oggi sono del (squadra a caso), ma nel calcio mai dire mai.

Fin da bambino ho sempre sognato di vestire i colori di questa squadra.

Non eravamo scarsi prima, non siamo diventati fenomeni ora.

Questa vittoria fa bene per la classifica e per il morale.

Non ho nulla di rimproverare ai ragazzi.

Si vince e si perde in 11.

Il merito è dei miei compagni.

Valuteremo insieme alla società, se lo riterremo opportuno si interverrà sul mercato, ma io sono contento della rosa che ho a disposizione.

Non ho parlato con nessuno, non ho ricevuto nessuna offerta, il mio assistito è felice nel suo club attuale.


----------



## Hammer (16 Luglio 2015)

@Filippo Inzaghi


----------



## Snake (16 Luglio 2015)

qualcuno si ricorda le interviste di Pato?


----------



## Renegade (16 Luglio 2015)

Tic ha scritto:


> @Renegade
> 
> Io oggi sono del (squadra a caso), ma nel calcio mai dire mai.
> 
> ...




Dio... Fermati. Ti prego.

Ci aggiungo io:

''Non guardo alla classifica.''


----------



## ps18ps (17 Luglio 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> Mi stai facendo odiare il calcio. Quanta banalità, ripetitività e stupidità in giro davvero. Poi ci si chiede perché si preferiscano gli Ibra, i Mihajlovic e i Mourinho. Non è questione di spocchia, ma di verità e logica.



oddio ibra quando parla di mercato o cambia squadra ha un'enciclopedia di frasi fatte...


----------



## Tom! (17 Luglio 2015)

Buffon è tra le poche PERSONE nel mondo del calcio a dire quello che pensa, ma ciò non è apprezzato da molti antijuventini. 
Si preferisce la banalità in questo mondo anche per questo, non ha senso fare altrimenti.


----------



## Renegade (17 Luglio 2015)

Tom! ha scritto:


> Buffon è tra le poche PERSONE nel mondo del calcio a dire quello che pensa, ma ciò non è apprezzato da molti antijuventini.
> Si preferisce la banalità in questo mondo anche per questo, non ha senso fare altrimenti.



Uno che dice ''Non l'ho vista ma se l'avessi vista non l'avrei detto'' per me è un fanfarone.

Avesse detto la verità e cioè ''L'ho vista entrare ma non ho detto niente'' avrebbe avuto tutto il mio rispetto.


----------



## Tom! (17 Luglio 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> Uno che dice ''Non l'ho vista ma se l'avessi vista non l'avrei detto'' per me è un fanfarone.
> 
> Avesse detto la verità e cioè ''L'ho vista entrare ma non ho detto niente'' avrebbe avuto tutto il mio rispetto.



No, la verità è che sei un tifoso e da tifoso non appena senti qualcuno che dice qualcosa fuori dalle solite banalità vai in corto circuito.
Come se poi in 2 millesimi di secondo, durante una doppia parata, Buffon si potesse accorgere con certezza se la palla fosse entrata.

D'altronde si strumentalizzano le parole non banali e si fanno provocazioni a riguardo, come le frase dei "due feriti meglio che un morto", concetto estremamente logico e umano ma confezionato ad arte da chi vuole fare polemica e da chi va contro la juve a prescindere.
La banalità è la regina di questo mondo perché non conviene fare diversamente, la colpa non è dei calciatori.


----------



## Renegade (17 Luglio 2015)

Tom! ha scritto:


> No, la verità è che sei un tifoso e da tifoso non appena senti qualcuno che dice qualcosa fuori dalle solite banalità vai in corto circuito.
> *Come se poi in 2 millesimi di secondo, durante una doppia parata, Buffon si potesse accorgere con certezza se la palla fosse entrata.*
> 
> D'altronde si strumentalizzano le parole non banali e si fanno provocazioni a riguardo, come le frase dei "due feriti meglio che un morto", concetto estremamente logico e umano ma confezionato ad arte da chi vuole fare polemica e da chi va contro la juve a prescindere.
> La banalità è la regina di questo mondo perché non conviene fare diversamente, la colpa non è dei calciatori.



[MENTION=293]juventino[/MENTION] [MENTION=811]Mou[/MENTION] Buffon, in quel famoso scontro, l'ha vista entrare quella palla di Muntari o no?


----------



## Tom! (17 Luglio 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> [MENTION=293]juventino[/MENTION] [MENTION=811]Mou[/MENTION] Buffon, in quel famoso scontro, l'ha vista entrare quella palla di Muntari o no?



Ora mi devi spiegare come è possibile ESSERE CERTI in una frazione di tempo così limitata, mentre stai facendo una DOPPIA PARATA e guardi esclusivamente il pallone.
Hai la certezza che Buffon l'abbia vista entrare? 100%? No perché se parliamo anche solo del 98% quello che dici non vale nulla, perché Buffon non mi pare abbia detto "non è entrata l'arbitro ha fatto bene" ma invece "se l'avessi vista non glielo avrei detto", parole non banali e parole non recepite.

Avrebbe dovuto dire soltanto "il gol era irregolare, l'arbitro ha commesso un errore", ovvero banalità, parole trite e ritrite, le parole che piacciono ai tifosi come te e che ahimè rendono meno spontaneo questo mondo, ma in effetti se fossi Buffon ci penserei due volte a fare dichiarazioni da essere pensante, viste reazioni del genere.

La colpa delle dichiarazione di cui si parla in questo topic non è dei calciatori, ma del mondo del calcio, tifosi e giornalisti in primis.


----------



## Mou (17 Luglio 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> [MENTION=293]juventino[/MENTION] [MENTION=811]Mou[/MENTION] Buffon, in quel famoso scontro, l'ha vista entrare quella palla di Muntari o no?



Da alcune dichiarazioni anche posteriori, secondo me Buffon ha capito benissimo che la palla fosse entrata ("Se me ne fossi accorto non l'avrei detto..." e infatti...); dopodiché si è distinto anche per il famoso _meglio due feriti che un morto_. 
Imho Buffon è uno che quando parla non dice niente di che, Del Piero per esempio gli sta mille anni luce avanti come importanza delle dichiarazioni, ha uno stile più pacato ma non per questo meno efficace.
Un altro che ogni tanto censurerei volentieri è Nedved, che secondo me è sempre stato un "calciatore ignorante".


----------



## Mou (17 Luglio 2015)

Tom! ha scritto:


> Ora mi devi spiegare come è possibile ESSERE CERTI in una frazione di tempo così limitata, mentre stai facendo una DOPPIA PARATA e guardi esclusivamente il pallone.
> Hai la certezza che Buffon l'abbia vista entrare? 100%? No perché se parliamo anche solo del 98% quello che dici non vale nulla, perché Buffon non mi pare abbia detto "non è entrata l'arbitro ha fatto bene" ma invece "se l'avessi vista non glielo avrei detto", parole non banali e parole non recepite.
> 
> Avrebbe dovuto dire soltanto "il gol era irregolare, l'arbitro ha commesso un errore", ovvero banalità, parole trite e ritrite, le parole che piacciono ai tifosi come te e che ahimè rendono meno spontaneo questo mondo, ma in effetti se fossi Buffon ci penserei due volte a fare dichiarazioni da essere pensante, viste reazioni del genere.
> ...



Imho Tom quest non è una battaglia che vale la pena combattere. Se Buffon avesse ammesso l'irregolarità del gol parleremmo di un campione di fair play, altro che banalità...


----------



## Tom! (17 Luglio 2015)

Mou ha scritto:


> Da alcune dichiarazioni anche posteriori, secondo me Buffon ha capito benissimo che la palla fosse entrata ("Se me ne fossi accorto non l'avrei detto..." e infatti...); dopodiché si è distinto anche per il famoso _meglio due feriti che un morto_.
> Imho Buffon è uno che quando parla non dice niente di che, Del Piero per esempio gli sta mille anni luce avanti come importanza delle dichiarazioni, ha uno stile più pacato ma non per questo meno efficace.
> Un altro che ogni tanto censurerei volentieri è Nedved, che secondo me è sempre stato un "calciatore ignorante".



Del Piero è uno che nella banalità di questo mondo ci sguazza volentieri. Ha un futuro da attore per quanto è capace di stare davanti alle telecamere e fare il marpione. 
Io parlavo di gente che ci mette il carattere, dice quello che pensa fregandosene di chi non capisce il messaggio (tu ad esempio a quanto vedo), gente appunto come Buffon.


----------



## Renegade (17 Luglio 2015)

Mou ha scritto:


> *Da alcune dichiarazioni anche posteriori, secondo me Buffon ha capito benissimo che la palla fosse entrata ("Se me ne fossi accorto non l'avrei detto..." e infatti...); dopodiché si è distinto anche per il famoso meglio due feriti che un morto. *
> Imho Buffon è uno che quando parla non dice niente di che, Del Piero per esempio gli sta mille anni luce avanti come importanza delle dichiarazioni, ha uno stile più pacato ma non per questo meno efficace.
> Un altro che ogni tanto censurerei volentieri è Nedved, che secondo me è sempre stato un "calciatore ignorante".



Tom, eccoti la risposta. Da un tuo ''collega''. Questo testimonia come non sia io il ''tifoso coi paraocchi'' tra i due.


----------



## Mou (17 Luglio 2015)

Tom! ha scritto:


> Del Piero è uno che nella banalità di questo mondo ci sguazza volentieri. Ha un futuro da attore per quanto è capace di stare davanti alle telecamere e fare il marpione.
> Io parlavo di gente che ci mette il carattere, dice quello che pensa fregandosene di chi non capisce il messaggio (tu ad esempio a quanto vedo), gente appunto come Buffon.



Non è che perché ci mette il carattere allora è un mito, uno può dire la verità ma dire comunque una castroneria (secondo questo ragionamento Maradona che fa l'ombrello al nostro fisco è un eroe...). Così Buffon, che da modello di sport si permette di dire che avrebbe taciuto consapevole di un errore dell'arbitro, o che ammicca ai "biscotti" definendoli fisiologici... A me questo Buffon non interessa.
Del Piero banale? La misura nelle parole, la discrezione: queste cose sono lo stile Juventus, non le sparate di Buffon, o Nedved che entra da dietro a Moreno.


----------



## Tom! (17 Luglio 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> Tom, eccoti la risposta. Da un tuo ''collega''. Questo testimonia come non sia io il ''tifoso coi paraocchi'' tra i due.



Renegade hai un modo molto particolare di dimostrare le cose. Avresti dovuto soffermarti sul "secondo me".
Che poi non so chi sia questo Mou e non credo faccia da rappresentate del pensiero bianconero, è solo una persona che ha delle idee che non condivido e che la maggior parte dei miei "colleghi" non condividerebbe.
Ma anche in questo caso forse non ha senso spingersi oltre i pensieri non banali. 
Buffon è un fascista scommettitore e tutti a riderci sopra, poi però non vi lamentate delle dichiarazioni "scontate e banali nel mondo del calcio", la colpa è vostra. Saluti.


----------



## Renegade (17 Luglio 2015)

Mou ha scritto:


> Non è che perché ci mette il carattere allora è un mito, uno può dire la verità ma dire comunque una castroneria (secondo questo ragionamento Maradona che fa l'ombrello al nostro fisco è un eroe...). Così Buffon, che da modello di sport si permette di dire che avrebbe taciuto consapevole di un errore dell'arbitro, o che ammicca ai "biscotti" definendoli fisiologici... A me questo Buffon non interessa.
> Del Piero banale? La misura nelle parole, la discrezione: queste cose sono lo stile Juventus, non le sparate di Buffon, o Nedved che entra da dietro a Moreno.



Perfetto!
Fermo restando che Buffon, avesse ammesso di averla vista, pur non essendo un campione di fair play avrebbe avuto tutto il mio rispetto per aver ammesso la verità


----------



## Tom! (17 Luglio 2015)

Mou ha scritto:


> Non è che perché ci mette il carattere allora è un mito, uno può dire la verità ma dire comunque una castroneria (secondo questo ragionamento Maradona che fa l'ombrello al nostro fisco è un eroe...). Così Buffon, che da modello di sport si permette di dire che avrebbe taciuto consapevole di un errore dell'arbitro, o che ammicca ai "biscotti" definendoli fisiologici... A me questo Buffon non interessa.
> Del Piero banale? La misura nelle parole, la discrezione: queste cose sono lo stile Juventus, non le sparate di Buffon, o Nedved che entra da dietro a Moreno.



A te non interessa la verità, questo è il punto. Ti interessa l'ipocrisia davanti alle telecamere, perché Del Piero quello che pensava, quando c'era da prendere un posizione forte e magari impopolare davanti le telecamere, lo ha detto raramente. E' sempre stato furbo e quindi intelligente nelle dichiarazioni, ma anche banale, molto banale, ed è di questo che stiamo parlando.
A quanto pare non riesci andare oltre la strumentalizzazione delle parole (se mi parli di "biscotti fisiologici" vuol dire che non hai capito nulla di quanto detto da Buffon in quell'occasione e questo la dice lunga), non mi sorprendo tu possa non apprezzare le persone reali in un mondo finto.


----------



## mefisto94 (17 Luglio 2015)

Tom! ha scritto:


> A te non interessa la verità, questo è il punto. Ti interessa l'ipocrisia davanti alle telecamere, perché Del Piero quello che pensava, quando c'era da prendere un posizione forte e magari impopolare davanti le telecamere, lo ha detto raramente. E' sempre stato furbo e quindi intelligente nelle dichiarazioni, ma anche banale, molto banale, ed è di questo che stiamo parlando.
> A quanto pare non riesci andare oltre la strumentalizzazione delle parole (se mi parli di "biscotti fisiologici" vuol dire che non hai capito nulla di quanto detto da Buffon in quell'occasione e questo la dice lunga), non mi sorprendo tu possa non apprezzare le persone reali in un mondo finto.



Bella risposta imho. Poi il senso di giustizia non ce l'ha in tasca nessuno, Buffon di sicuro non è passato come uno onesto (soprattutto ai nostri occhi) ma non è un crimine.


----------



## Dexter (17 Luglio 2015)

Mou ha scritto:


> Non è che perché ci mette il carattere allora è un mito, uno può dire la verità ma dire comunque una castroneria (secondo questo ragionamento Maradona che fa l'ombrello al nostro fisco è un eroe...). Così Buffon, che da modello di sport si permette di dire che avrebbe taciuto consapevole di un errore dell'arbitro, o che ammicca ai "biscotti" definendoli fisiologici... A me questo Buffon non interessa.
> Del Piero banale? La misura nelle parole, la discrezione: queste cose sono lo stile Juventus, non le sparate di Buffon, o Nedved che entra da dietro a Moreno.


Il calcio è uno sport da ignoranti. Al tifoso medio piace la sparata di Buffon, le lamentele di Nedved. La discrezione di Del Piero o Maldini è vista male, mancanza di personalità e di dire le cose come stanno, non sono uomini veri...cose del genere. Star zitti spesso è meno banale che parlare per dar aria alla bocca.


----------



## Mou (17 Luglio 2015)

Tom! ha scritto:


> A te non interessa la verità, questo è il punto. Ti interessa l'ipocrisia davanti alle telecamere, perché Del Piero quello che pensava, quando c'era da prendere un posizione forte e magari impopolare davanti le telecamere, lo ha detto raramente. E' sempre stato furbo e quindi intelligente nelle dichiarazioni, ma anche banale, molto banale, ed è di questo che stiamo parlando.
> A quanto pare non riesci andare oltre la strumentalizzazione delle parole (se mi parli di "biscotti fisiologici" vuol dire che non hai capito nulla di quanto detto da Buffon in quell'occasione e questo la dice lunga), non mi sorprendo tu possa non apprezzare le persone reali in un mondo finto.



Mi dispiace non poter incollare paro paro le parole di Buffon, ma il senso è esattamente quello: a fine campionato _ci sta_ che due squadre aggiustino il risultato per non farsi male. Forse aver parlato di _biscotti fisiologici_, e non aver usato la simpatica espressività di Buffon, ha reso più difficile capire il senso. Il tempismo di queste parole, venute fuori nella bufera calcioscommesse, è raccapricciante e sì, _ignorante_, e io queste parole le trovo adatte a noi, al bar, e non al capitano della Juventus.
Sai cosa significa non essere banale? Dire: le partite aggiustate fanno schifo, sono il male dello sport, chi scommette è un pagliaccio e va radiato. Le gigionate di Buffon, che lo fanno sembrare uno che non le manda a dire, sono solo spacconate, non personalità.
Io e te per dichiarazioni "di carattere" intendiamo l'opposto.


----------



## Tom! (17 Luglio 2015)

Mou ha scritto:


> Mi dispiace non poter incollare paro paro le parole di Buffon, ma il senso è esattamente quello: a fine campionato _ci sta_ che due squadre aggiustino il risultato per non farsi male. Forse aver parlato di _biscotti fisiologici_, e non aver usato la simpatica espressività di Buffon, ha reso più difficile capire il senso. Il tempismo di queste parole, venute fuori nella bufera calcioscommesse, è raccapricciante e sì, _ignorante_, e io queste parole le trovo adatte a noi, al bar, e non al capitano della Juventus.
> Sai cosa significa non essere banale? Dire: le partite aggiustate fanno schifo, sono il male dello sport, chi scommette è un pagliaccio e va radiato. Le gigionate di Buffon, che lo fanno sembrare uno che non le manda a dire, sono solo spacconate, non personalità.
> Io e te per dichiarazioni "di carattere" intendiamo l'opposto.



Buffon riferendosi al calcioscommesse disse che bisognava fare una distinzione tra le combine e il non farsi male. E' normale che due squadre in zona retrocessione che hanno entrambe bisogno di un punto per non retrocedere possano tendere ad accettare molto volentieri un pareggio. Ciò non significa che si siano seduti ad un tavolo per aggiustare il risultato.
E sia chiaro, non disse che sarebbe stato giusto, ma semplicemente fece una GIUSTA osservazione sull'enorme differenza tra i due casi, un'osservazione da uomo e non da cartone da usare come fondo per i servizi televisivi. 
Ha detto il falso? Non mi sembra proprio, sono concetti che chiunque abbia mai fatto un torneo di calcetto conosce benissimo.

Chiaramente invece è stato strumentalizzato e questi sono i risultati.
Quindi, a cosa servono le dichiarazioni non banali? Buffon avrebbe dovuto dire "è una vergogna, viva il calcio pulito, ci vogliono punizioni esemplari" e fermarsi lì, ovvero concetti vuoti, abusati, inflazionati, cliché da servire come pasto per un pubblico grasso ed ignorante.

PS. Mou mi piace solo discutere, spero di non sembrare eccessivo è solo il mio modo di fare!


----------



## Mou (17 Luglio 2015)

Tom! ha scritto:


> Buffon riferendosi al calcioscommesse disse che bisognava fare una distinzione tra le combine e il non farsi male. E' normale che due squadre in zona retrocessione che hanno entrambe bisogno di un punto per non retrocedere possano tendere ad accettare molto volentieri un pareggio. Ciò non significa che si siano seduti ad un tavolo per aggiustare il risultato.
> E sia chiaro, non disse che sarebbe stato giusto, ma semplicemente fece una GIUSTA osservazione sull'enorme differenza tra i due casi, un'osservazione da uomo e non da cartone da usare come fondo per i servizi televisivi.
> Ha detto il falso? Non mi sembra proprio, sono concetti che chiunque abbia mai fatto un torneo di calcetto conosce benissimo.
> 
> ...



Ma va Tom, anche io non voglio sembrare scorbutico, in questo topic inizia e finisce la nostra divergenza di opinioni!  
Evidentemente sei in possesso di un conoscenza migliore del contesto in cui quelle frasi furono pronunciate, perché stando a quello che so io tutto il "background" era sicuramente meno dettagliato e circostanziato. Se mi sono sbagliato, chiedo scusa, posso tranquillamente avere travisato.
Fermo restando che per me + Del Piero - Buffon


----------



## juventino (17 Luglio 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> [MENTION=293]juventino[/MENTION] [MENTION=811]Mou[/MENTION] Buffon, in quel famoso scontro, l'ha vista entrare quella palla di Muntari o no?



Se ne accorto sicuro.


----------



## Renegade (17 Luglio 2015)

juventino ha scritto:


> Se ne accorto sicuro.



Palle quadrate, come sempre


----------



## juventino (17 Luglio 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> Palle quadrate, come sempre



Era impossibile non accorgersene dai. Comunque ritengo che le dichiarazioni siano DA SEMPRE la cosa più inutile del mondo del calcio.


----------



## pennyhill (17 Luglio 2015)

Credo basti intervistare Gilardino.


----------



## Shevchenko (18 Luglio 2015)

Io le interviste dei calciatori e degli allenatori non le ho mai guardate per questo motivo a parte quelle di Zlatan!Ma non è un problema che ha solo il calcio.Adoro la MotoGp e anche li non scherzano con le interviste banali,l'unico che mi piace nelle interviste è Jorge Lorenzo, uno a cui ho sentito dire più volte "Eh oh, quello andava troppo forte ed ha vinto meritatamente" a differenza degli altri che si aggrappano sugli specchi.

Buffon comunque quella palla la vide entrare, eccome se la vide.Non scherziamo ragazzi.L'azione era veloce, ma Buffon non è mica orbo eh.Non è che solo perchè un azione è veloce l'occhio umano vede tutto nero, ma che ragionamenti sono?Io gioco a calcio e ci si accorge sempre di ste cose, anche nei campetti, non scherziamo dai.A me Buffon come persona sta ampiamente sulle palle.Fa il moralista, si crede chissà chi, ma è solo un pallone gonfiato.E le dichiarazioni sul suo divorzio sono li a dimostrarlo: "Ringrazio Alena che sta collaborando senza far scenate perchè il bene dei bambini è l'unica cosa che conta" Si certo, dopo che hai fatto saltare il tuo matrimonio sbattendoti la D'Amico.Ma quanto è ipocrita questo uomo?Le dichiarazioni sul gol di Muntari e sul biscotto furono la vergogna assoluta.Biscotto che poi a noi Italiani ci costò un eliminazione da un Europeo.Lui c'era in quell'Europeo, eppure è riuscito lo stesso a dire certe cose, ma è assurda sta cosa!E' veramente senza vergogna.


----------



## Renegade (18 Luglio 2015)

Shevchenko ha scritto:


> Io le interviste dei calciatori e degli allenatori non le ho mai guardate per questo motivo a parte quelle di Zlatan!Ma non è un problema che ha solo il calcio.Adoro la MotoGp e anche li non scherzano con le interviste banali,l'unico che mi piace nelle interviste è Jorge Lorenzo, uno a cui ho sentito dire più volte "Eh oh, quello andava troppo forte ed ha vinto meritatamente" a differenza degli altri che si aggrappano sugli specchi.
> 
> Buffon comunque quella palla la vide entrare, eccome se la vide.Non scherziamo ragazzi.L'azione era veloce, ma Buffon non è mica orbo eh.Non è che solo perchè un azione è veloce l'occhio umano vede tutto nero, ma che ragionamenti sono?Io gioco a calcio e ci si accorge sempre di ste cose, anche nei campetti, non scherziamo dai.A me Buffon come persona sta ampiamente sulle palle.Fa il moralista, si crede chissà chi, ma è solo un pallone gonfiato.E le dichiarazioni sul suo divorzio sono li a dimostrarlo: "Ringrazio Alena che sta collaborando senza far scenate perchè il bene dei bambini è l'unica cosa che conta" Si certo, dopo che hai fatto saltare il tuo matrimonio sbattendoti la D'Amico.Ma quanto è ipocrita questo uomo?Le dichiarazioni sul gol di Muntari e sul biscotto furono la vergogna assoluta.Biscotto che poi a noi Italiani ci costò un eliminazione da un Europeo.Lui c'era in quell'Europeo, eppure è riuscito lo stesso a dire certe cose, ma è assurda sta cosa!E' veramente senza vergogna.



Vallo a dire a [MENTION=421]Tom![/MENTION]


----------



## Tom! (18 Luglio 2015)

Potete parlare quanto volete ma la certezza che la palla fosse entrata non la poteva mai avere. 
Poteva avere il dubbio, poteva pensare che fosse entrata, ma la certezza Buffon non la poteva avere (andate a rivedere l'azione a velocità normale).

State parlando di aria fritta perché non avete un dato concreto che testimoni il fatto che Buffon fosse certo del gol. State facendo supposizioni inutili. Ma soprattutto non è nemmeno importante questo fatto, si parlava di dichiarazioni non banali e Buffon è uno di quelli che dice le cose come stanno senza le banalità che voi tanto apprezzate.
Avrebbe dovuto dire "l'arbitro ha commesso un errore e me ne rammarico", tutti contenti, poi però non aprite questi topic...

[MENTION=1230]Shevchenko[/MENTION] non hai colto le dichiarazioni di buffon sul "biscotto", provo a spiegartele.
_"Buffon riferendosi al calcioscommesse disse che bisognava fare una distinzione tra le combine e il non farsi male. E' normale che due squadre in zona retrocessione che hanno entrambe bisogno di un punto per non retrocedere possano tendere ad accettare molto volentieri un pareggio. Ciò non significa che si siano seduti ad un tavolo per aggiustare il risultato.
E sia chiaro, non disse che sarebbe stato giusto, ma semplicemente fece una GIUSTA osservazione sull'enorme differenza tra i due casi, un'osservazione da uomo e non da cartone da usare come fondo per i servizi televisivi. 
Ha detto il falso? Non mi sembra proprio, sono concetti che chiunque abbia mai fatto un torneo di calcetto conosce benissimo."_

Altre dichiarazioni non banali. Bisognerebbe ammettere che la colpa della banalità di certe frasi è dei tifosi e dei giornalisti, certamente non pronti, e ancor peggio non interessati, a comprendere concetti un po' più articolati.


----------



## Renegade (24 Agosto 2015)

Tic ha scritto:


> Non eravamo scarsi prima, non siamo diventati fenomeni ora.



L'ha detta proprio Miha stasera.


----------



## Super_Lollo (24 Agosto 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> L'ha detta proprio Miha stasera.


----------



## Tic (24 Agosto 2015)

Renegade ha scritto:


> L'ha detta proprio Miha stasera.



Ti giuro, appena l'ho letta ho pensato a te e a questo topic


----------



## Renegade (24 Agosto 2015)

Tic ha scritto:


> Ti giuro, appena l'ho letta ho pensato a te e a questo topic



Stessa cosa. Speriamo non inizi a ripetere pure le altre.


----------



## Lollo interista (24 Agosto 2015)

Poi uno si chiede perché manca il brizzolato parcheggiatore di bus


----------



## Marchisio89 (24 Agosto 2015)

[Dirigente/Allenatore/Giocatore] di una Big prima di affrontare una squadretta: "È una squadra compatta, esperta, con un gioco collaudato da non sottovalutare...sará una gara difficile ma vogliamo i 3 punti e saremo pronti."


----------



## bmb (25 Agosto 2015)

Tutte le volte che apre la bocca Buffon.


----------

